# Hellooooooooo......



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Don''t see much going on here....

Anybody home?!!


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

"Don''t see much going on here.... Anybody home?!!"

Yes, but we''re all debating firearms aboard while cruising.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there
We are getting ready to curise the ICW to the west coast of Florida for the first time.Im starting to get a little nerves/excited!!!!We had our boat hauled pre Isabel but she goes back in the water this week.We plan on leaving the MD area around the 15th sure would be a confort to have a buddy boat some of the way.Can anyone tell me of the conditions on the ICW? what to expect??
Thanks in advance
Heidi


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

spartinaSC39,

I just heard that the Dismal Swamp is closed due to damage from hurricane Isabel and that the Virginia Cut must be used. Find a way to get more info about that before you leave.

I have not yet traveled the ICW, so can''t tell you anything else right now.

Have fun.

Duane


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Spartina,

I''ve heard the same thing Duane has, but I also suggest starting a new post in the Cruising category with a subject line that mentions the ICW. That probably will draw a better response. Lots of folks on here only read posts with subject lines that interest them, and asking about the ICW in something titled Helloooooooooooooo might miss some good input.


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Firearms on board? What for? 

Dispatching rowdy/undisiplined crew? 
To ensure your fair share of the beer?

Ya don''t need a gun, slap em with a fish! 

Where''s the Pirate of Pine Island when you need him!


----------

